# Showing your the boss



## Grangeristhename (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey gals and guys,
Just wondering how you show your vizsla's who's boss. Not in a physical way. I know things like having them sit before opening doors or feeding them. I also know training to do tricks is a great way. What other ways do you show your vizslas that you're the boss. I would like to know because Granger is 8 months, and I have heard mixed reviews from some dog (not Vizslas) owners that they become rebellious from 12-18 months. Thank you!


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi Granger,

Merc became troublesome starting somewhere between 18 and 24 months so you might still have a bit of time left. Apparently there is a fear stage around there that may kick in and, in our case, resulted in a bad attitude towards cyclists. He improved with lots of training and since he turned 3 has been a markedly more chilled dog.

Anyway, I guess the basic philosophy that seemed to help us the most was that all the good things came from the humans and that Merc had to do something to get them. So food - very little out of a bowl, most of it during training and walking sessions; games - play with him lots and put the toy away when you're done (and stop before he gets tired of the game), he still has chewies and things to play with by himself but the special toys that you play with only come out when the two of you are playing; pats and cuddles - at one stage our trainer (who is a positive reinforcement person) said if he came over looking for a pat to wait till he gave up and walked away then call him back and make a fuss. If you're out and he is off lead and stops paying attention to you for longer than a minute walk off in the other direction (assuming you are somewhere that it is safe to do this). Lots of training to do 'stuff' - general obediance, tricks, anything to get his mind working. And I guess at this stage, stick to the rules you have set and be consistent.

For me, that stage was far more exhausting than the baby puppy stage and now that it seems to be mostly over, well worth the effort.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/09/horny-male-vizsla.html

One thing I learned from my trainer as I watched him work with the 18 high powered hunting dogs he had on his stake out (used during field trialing) was consistancy. Always do routine things the very same way. Dogs see the world as right or wrong. There is no "gray area." You define what is right and what is wrong. If it is wrong today, it has to be wrong tomorrow, and the next day and the next. If it is "right," then it is always "right." Think of Marine bootcamp and some 18 year old boy who thinks he is the big man on campus. What happens? The drill sargent lets him know what is RIGHT and what is WRONG in no uncertain terms. The young man either "man's up" or he washes out. But the tough boy learns to be a confident man. That is my take on taking a Vizsla from that cute pup to a stable adult dog.

With 18 dogs, he always feed them in the same exact order. When he put them in their crates, he put them in and took them out in the same exact order. If someone was helping him and changed the order, he would yell at the helper.

Training is VERY important at the stage you are in. He has to "have a job" to be happy. Again, RIGHT and WRONG all the time. You have to invest the time. It doesn't happen by itself.

Keep that in mind and you'll do fine. You are not just your Vizsla's boss, you are his GOD. Be a good diety to him. Be fair, be strict, be honest, be loving.

Good luck.

redbirddog


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't know if I would use the word "rebellious", but they ARE still quite young at 12-18 months and getting to know their world. The single most important thing you can do is to be consistent in teaching whatever it is you want him to learn...
(Just like redbirddog said.)

It has been my experience with Vizslas that they really are quite willing to try to please you! It's up to you to get it through to him what you want, and to be consistent about it.


----------



## satellitebeach (Nov 16, 2010)

I show Lucy my paycheck and then show her the receipts from her dog food, toys, and treats. She seems to get it...


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> I show Lucy my paycheck and then show her the receipts from her dog food, toys, and treats. She seems to get it...


Wow! Lucy is smarter than most human teenagers. Good girl!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Funny!! I've read a few articles on the subject of the cost of owning a dog. Estimates for lifetime expenses (for one dog, Rod) range from $6,000 to $32,000 USD, depending...

I know I've spent thousands on my dogs over the years, and I've learned one really valuable lesson: It's best not to keep track of what you've spent on any one dog. You know you're going to spend it, anyway. Why keep track and make yourself miserable?! Just spend the money and know it could not be better spent! 8)

Good idea about showing Lucy your paycheck, though. HA!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

satellitebeach said:


> I show Lucy my paycheck and then show her the receipts from her dog food, toys, and treats. She seems to get it...


lol! Thanks for the laugh...


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

NO need to show them anything. You control the resources (food, water, play time, open/close doors) so you are automatically the boss.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, I agree. It should be obvious to your dog that you own all the valuable resources, and as far as being the "alpha" goes, he KNOWS you're not a dog! So you really don't have to prove anything to him... like you're the biggest, meanest dog in the pack... I think that most, if not all, behavioral problems develop due to inconsistency on the part of the owner. It's confusing to the dog! Take any particular behavior and make it sometimes "okay" and sometimes "not okay" and your dog is going to be thinking, "HUH??" ???


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

redbirddog said:


> http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/09/horny-male-vizsla.html
> 
> One thing I learned from my trainer as I watched him work with the 18 high powered hunting dogs he had on his stake out (used during field trialing) was consistancy. Always do routine things the very same way. Dogs see the world as right or wrong. There is no "gray area." You define what is right and what is wrong. If it is wrong today, it has to be wrong tomorrow, and the next day and the next. If it is "right," then it is always "right."
> Good luck.
> ...



Exactly. The rules cannot change.


----------

